# Serrasalmus Serrulatus?



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

got two of them in a 55 now ..one about 3", the other about 4"

anyone w/ any experience w/ these? will these two be ok for a little while in there? plenty of caves, plants, current ..they don't seem too skittish out of the gate ..I believe they max out around 7", that is of course if they are Serrulatus


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Should be fine, keep an eye out for aggression.

Having multiple territories might be an issue but you will just have to keep an eye on it


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

They are Serrasalmus serrulatus and i would not recommend keeping them together...when they get comfortable -- they will start to nip at each other.


----------



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

Ægir said:


> They are Serrasalmus serrulatus and i would not recommend keeping them together...when they get comfortable -- they will start to nip at each other.


thanks for the replies, I will keep a close eye on things ..got a 40B left I'll dust off in case it's needed


----------

